# Game #32: Indiana Pacers (12-22) @ Phoenix Suns (19-12) - 1/7



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*When: Tuesday, 9PM/7PM/6PM
Where: US Airways, Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game:* *106-98 W vs LA Clippers*












*Phoenix Suns (19-12) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson









[SF] Grant Hill









[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal * 

















*Indiana Pacers (12-22)

Starters: 








[PG] Jarrett Jack







[SG] Marquis Daniels









[SF] Danny Granger









[PF] Troy Murphy 







[C] Roy Hibbert *

*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....Stay Focused*​


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Game #32: Indiana Pacers (12-21) @ Phoenix Suns (19-12) -1/7*

We've been starting Jack recently and bringing Ford off the bench due to his back injury, just to let you know.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #32: Indiana Pacers (12-21) @ Phoenix Suns (19-12) -1/7*

Can Suns manage to play solid basketball two games in a row?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #32: Indiana Pacers (12-21) @ Phoenix Suns (19-12) -1/7*

Granger will probably go off for 40 this game. Hopefully our old guys can put on a show for these young Pacers.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Game #32: Indiana Pacers (12-21) @ Phoenix Suns (19-12) -1/7*

In addition to Granger, Nash needs to keep his man in Check, we don't need Ford or Jack to go off as well.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Suns fans, I have to say, other than Bulls, you've just become my second favorite team.

This game is awesome, damn I will watch them often this season, Hill plays great, reminds me of the good old days, Nash is great, Amar'e plays great, Richardson...I hope they win this, they're 4 points behind, Barbosa with and 1 chance!

Damn! Go Suns!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm listening to it by audio... Can't find a video feed  ... LB with the 3 and their first lead of the game!!!! 110-108!!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow... Granger with the game-winner and 37 points... Suns lose 110-113... >_>


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I literally can't believe this.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

:rofl: @ Suns


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

How does Nash even get in the game, let alone get switched onto DANNY FREAKING GRANGER when everyone in Ghana knows he's going to be the one to take the shot. 

Idiotic.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Didn't watch it, but even though Shaq didn't play, losing games like this makes me wish we'd just blow it up, or fast forward to 2010 when we move on from this roster.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I was sort of in shock after Granger hit that 3 to end it. Like, is this seriously ****ing happening? But for some reason I knew it was coming when JRich missed the shot, I knew the Pacers would find some way to hit some bull**** like that. What a tough loss. 

PS- Lou, learn how to shoot your mother****ing freethrows.



Arclite said:


> How does Nash even get in the game, let alone get switched onto DANNY FREAKING GRANGER when everyone in Ghana knows he's going to be the one to take the shot.
> 
> Idiotic.


Agreed.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DNKO said:


> Hey Suns fans, I have to say, other than Bulls, you've just become my second favorite team.
> 
> This game is awesome, damn I will watch them often this season, Hill plays great, reminds me of the good old days, Nash is great, Amar'e plays great, Richardson...I hope they win this, they're 4 points behind, Barbosa with and 1 chance!
> 
> Damn! Go Suns!


You still a Suns fan after watching this **** tonight? lol


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes! I always was a Big Galactus fan, Grant Hill one of my all time favs, so it's only right to jump on this Suns wagon, for whatever the ride


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha thats good, stick around hope to see you more in here.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

DNKO, what team do you normally watch? (Sonics?)

This sitting Shaq strategy has come back to hurt the Suns, because once they get a rythymn with Shaq, he then sits out and the Suns have to learn how to play without him again. Although, Shaq sat last night because of back spasms, so I hope he'll be ready to go for the next game.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a Chicagoan first and foremost 

But I think Imma watch a lot of Suns games this year. I hope they get their luck up


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Barnes has been sucking it up lately! He's been a negative on offense and has been picking up techs left and right. Dude needs a heart to heart cuz hes not helping the team right now


----------

